# My First deck prodject



## Weird Woody (Mar 2, 2008)

I know its not fine woodworking, but I've never made a deck before.
I bought my house early last year and the decks were almost falling down. I had several deck companies give me quotes. 
Holy Cow! Im in the wrong business.
They Bid on 850 sq. ft. just to replace a simple design deck. $25,000
OMG! are they insane? LOL

So i broke out my trusty pencil and tape to do my own bid.
And after increasing the size to 1175sq.ft. the materials came to 
just over $5000. 

So i hitched up my pants and went to work. I got a late start so winter 
put a stop to the work. But i hope to have it finished by my B-day in June 

So far i have the entry deck done. 208sq. ft. down... lots to go:icon_smile:


----------



## aclose (Nov 11, 2007)

sharp looking deck Woody :thumbsup:
i'm hoping to add a deck this summer if the wife will let me. i want to cover up a cracking, nasty old concrete pad patio.
you'll have to post a self portrait of yourself enjoying a nice cold beverage on your deck once you get it completed this summer


----------



## NHSSoc08 (Mar 3, 2008)

very nice work...I like the layout


----------



## Weird Woody (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks.
The planters i made for my wife out of the scrap from the deck.
there is also a milk box holder that matches but i cant find the pic.
ill post more when i get more done on the deck.


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

That looks like fine woodworking to me! Nice job


----------



## DannyB (Apr 7, 2008)

Really Great:thumbsup: Congratulations


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

I'd have to say that's a fantastic looking deck, well done. I like the center piece to :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mackem (May 20, 2007)

Very nice work Woody:thumbsup:


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

Very nice work!...now lets talk about those scary eyes your pup has there...


----------



## Weird Woody (Mar 2, 2008)

whats scary about baby blue eyes?:smile:

Besides, he's an old man with almost no teeth left.
he will be 15 in about 4 months


----------



## mfiredawg717 (Apr 11, 2008)

very nice job. the design is well done. i like the look of the planter on the deck as well. great job.


----------



## Weird Woody (Mar 2, 2008)

Its finally done! I actually finished it in September, I just haven't had the time to post lately.
I went a little over my projected cost but came no where near the original bid.
We had a hard scaper come in and put the paver patio and retaining wall in just before i finished the last section on the lower deck. 
Even with farming out the patio, I still came in under the original bid of 25k and with the added footage of the patio im at 2025sf. of outdoor living space. 
"Not too shabby for a grumpy old cabinet maker." was the thanks i got from the wife. I know she likes it because the honey do list now includes an arbor and patio set to match.


----------



## user4178 (Apr 18, 2008)

Wierd Woody said:


> I went a little over my projected cost but came no where near the original bid.


Great job on the deck, but I was a little disapointed with your statement above. You as a cabinet maker especially should know that no one is going to do that kind of work for free. Did you add your hours up and figure that in too ? Judgeing by the quality of work you have done, and the date of your original post, I'd say you put in a very considerable amount of time into it. Would you have really done it for anyless for anyone else ?


----------



## Weird Woody (Mar 2, 2008)

Ok, so i didnt add in my labor. At least i feel like it was a deal.
And with the years of enjoyment we will get out of it. its worth every ache and pain.:yes:


----------



## user4178 (Apr 18, 2008)

Usually in those kind of projects that I do for myself the biggest advantage of doing it myself was I knew it got done right, exactly the way I wanted it. Thats the big reward right there, the rest is just iceing on the cake.


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

Really nice work. I like the way you varied the flooring layout. Adds a lot of character.

For what it's worth, $25,000 isn't a bad bid on the work. But, I'd never pay someone to do what I can do my own bad self.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Boy if that's not fine woodworking I am not sure what is... 'cause that looks mighty fine to me! The land around it is kind of funny though. How do you walk on that when it's not flat? (Yeah I'm seriously jealous!)


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

wwoody, again, nice job, but I'm glad others felt the same way as far as your outrage over the deck builders cost. Now that I've seen the complete view of the space, a tear down and replacement of that sqft would have run you almost double in some places.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Great job Woody,
Beautiful backyard. I too would have to agree, at first 25k sounded like a lot till I saw your finish pics. That's a lot of work to get it to come out that nice. When you do something for yourself, the cost to me isn't that important. I mean I do still have a budget I want to stay in, but I like the satisfaction of a job well done and I know I probably couldn't afford to hire someone to do the same job. Now what was that silly comment about a 'milk box'. Didn't see anything about a beer holder or margarita mixer anywhere in the posts......:laughing::laughing::laughing::drink:
Mike Hawkins


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

Fantastic work, to say the least, love all the designs you Incorporated into this project. Well done:clap::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes indeed a good job. Can't really comment on your first bid being high but it doesn't take much to eat up 25 grand these days. Seems high for 850 sqft though. Depends on what the plan was but that's almost 30 bucks a foot. There are too many variables to estimate from here but 20 is probably average....and it only took you 6 months.


----------



## Weird Woody (Mar 2, 2008)

firehawkmph said:


> Didn't see anything about a beer holder or margarita mixer anywhere in the posts......:laughing::laughing::laughing::drink:
> Mike Hawkins





Thats because the lower deck is the "Beer Garden" for "Willy Macs Irish Pub" Complete with an actual 99 bottles of beer on the wall!

Ill try to find some pics:smile:


----------



## Weird Woody (Mar 2, 2008)

I have friends come over every friday to shoot pool and drink beer :thumbsup:
The wife picked out the colors and i did the woodwork and lettering.
the room had some existing woodwork that i just mached. the area behind the bar was a long hallway that seemed like wasted space.
so i closed of the entrance to the hallway and blew threw the wall to create the bar.
And i made the stools out of old pallets i found on the side of the road.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Have I mentioned I am SERIOUSLY jealous yet? I'm heading over with the smoker for the weekend OK?


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Not only am I jealous, but all of sudden very thirsty too.:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
Very nice lad, very nice. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## SawdustAddiction (Nov 29, 2008)

Nice job! now you can sit back with a cold ice tea and enjoy.


----------

